# my first tut -bronzing look



## tanitabg (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok here we go - Me without make up first . 

Products I used : 
*Face:*
The day before i used on my face and neck _CHANEL soleil Identite Bronze self tanner._
Moisturizing cream before make up and _MAC Fast Response Eye cream _
_20NW MAC_ consieler around eyes, nose and mouth
_MAC face and body foundation in C3_ very lightly with No 190
_Estee Lauder BRONZE GODDESS_ -soft matte bronzer - I used it as all ower powder with big powder brush ,blusher and to create contours with small contouring brush
On top of my chicks i used just a touch of _MAC Cream Colour Base_ in HUSH brush No 187 , then blending .
*Eyes:*
_*MAC* eye pencil ENGRAVED_ on top of the lid( extendet line) ,under and the waterline. 
_MAC TEMPTING e/s_ applyed on the lid ,_QLINIQUE Poudre Bronzante_ _Moulti-Reflets in O1_ bellow brow with brush No 202 for more shine .Both shades blended with brush No 224. 
Then :
On top of black line (top eye lid ) _MAC glitter eye liner in OXIDATE_ 
On top of black line (under eye lid ) i soften the black by covering it with _MAC TEMPTING e/s_ with No242 and then just in the inner corner_ MAC Glitter eye liner in SPUNSILVER_ 
I am using YSL maskara volume effect faux cilc 
*Brows :*
_Givenchy eyebrow pencil No 3_
*Lips: *
On one of the pictures i have only *MEGA WET CLOSS in clear from* _IsaDora_ , but then i wipe it and i used :
_MAC lip pencil in OAK , lip stick in JUBILEE, MEGA WET GLOSS IsaDora_
*Body: *
_MAC MOisturegleam Hydratant Lumineux ,_
_Face and Body Fnd in C3 toped up with Estee Lauder Shimmering Body Mousse BRONZE GLOW _
_







_


----------



## bli5s (Jan 15, 2007)

Woahhhh....u know u look hot dont u? LOL...i love the "smoldering" look. Gives a kind of 'celebrity/diva' aura...

Gorgeous


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ agree ^^


----------



## Pei (Jan 15, 2007)

Ur features are gorgeous. Love ur nose.

Beautiful Mu, thks for sharing.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## makeupgal (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 15, 2007)

OMG I wished I could do my makeup like that!!!!


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks all of you !  I feel  much better and confident to place more tut  thanks to you guys  .


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_OMG I wished I could do my makeup like that!!!!_

 
Girl, you do amazing make up ! I`ve been saying
"OMG"  to my self  waching your pictures    Thank you


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanitabg* 

 
_Girl, you do amazing make up ! I`ve been saying
"OMG"  to my self  waching your pictures    Thank you_

 
thank you! I can only do the natural look though, I am not good with complicated eye makeup, fake lashes etc so I kinda always look the same lol


----------



## honyd (Jan 16, 2007)

omg this looks amazing ... not even a tinge of orangeness from the bronzxer... i must try!!!!   lol...


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honyd* 

 
_omg this looks amazing ... not even a tinge of orangeness from the bronzxer... i must try!!!! lol..._

 
Make sure you exfoliate and mosturize your skin very well .Only then the tan will be perfect and i=even it is not - don`t worry , you can even out with make up   Believe me i am so white and i can not tan so i have tried aaaaaaaaallllllll  bronzing products in the world .


----------



## NobodyPlease (Jan 16, 2007)

First let me say that without makeup you are very pretty. Second - WOW ... what a transformation. You look great. Looks like you can pull off that pale translucent old hollywood era look as well as the california, tanned, modern era star look. - C


----------



## linkas (Jan 16, 2007)

You look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 16, 2007)

you look beautiful!!! thanks for the tut!


----------



## ccarp001 (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW! too bad makeup can't give me your fabulous features! great job : )


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 17, 2007)

Gurl,you look hot.....


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 

 
_WOW! too bad makeup can't give me your fabulous features! great job : )_

 

hehe I couldn't agree more. you are smoldering


----------



## Saints (Jan 17, 2007)

Very hot!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 18, 2007)

Gorgeous! Your eye color is so pretty. I think you kind of look like Donald Trump's daughter.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats such a pretty look!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Jan 18, 2007)

i love this look!


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Gorgeous! Your eye color is so pretty. I think you kind of look like Donald Trump's daughter._

 
;-)))  That`s funny because my friends are telling me, that in some moments i look like Ivanka ( probably the round face )  . I wish i was tall like her as well


----------



## Emmi (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bli5s* 

 
_Woahhhh....u know u look hot dont u? LOL...i love the "smoldering" look. Gives a kind of 'celebrity/diva' aura...

Gorgeous_

 
I agree!!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

you're so pretty! you remind me of Portia DeRossi, and you look so glamourous with this look.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanitabg* 

 
_Thanks all of you !  I feel  much better and confident to place more tut  thanks to you guys  ._

 
yes yes yes PLEASE do more tutorials!!!! I would love to see your gorgeous face more often


----------



## sensuelle (Jan 29, 2007)

wow! you are so sexy and exotic!!! also please do a tut on the makeup you are wearing. i also love your hair color.


----------



## Miss World (Jan 30, 2007)

oh wow, you look gorgeous ^_^


----------



## Carmen75 (Jan 30, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 31, 2007)

ooh wow, you are gorgeous and the makeup looks fab!


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

omg i must try this !


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

you look amazing!! thanks for the tut =]]


----------



## PMBG83 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hot! Nothing I love more than a naked eye/lush lash/light lip look!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2007)

You are so beautiful and really talented with make-up!  Thanks for the great tutorial!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 8, 2007)

It is gorgous !!! Very Beautiful !!!


----------



## xachickx (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow absolutely gorgeous.  Really natural looking tan and the eyes look stunning.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 10, 2007)

Your a beauty!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 10, 2007)

you look so hot... amazing!!! Jubilee is a great choice for this look, love it!!!


----------



## Ynna_07 (May 16, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 29, 2008)

sry to bump this but i just wandered onto here! can u please post more tuts??!


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Apr 29, 2008)

wow! this is so amazing.... and damn.... you look sooooo amazing  *jawdropp* im jelous =(
haha i actually just applied self tanner right now, and tommorrow is going to be a big party infront of my school, because its our last day tommorrow, and then the exams start, so im going to *try* to copy this... (or something like this, because i dont have most of the stuff you used) but im sure its not going to look as great with my skills.. :/
anyways, thanks! =)


----------

